# How BIG? what engine should Cruze get?



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Something turbocharged for effeciency, in the realm of ~240-280 HP would be nice. 6 Speed manual.


----------



## Mrk9182 (Apr 8, 2011)

They could either do a higher psi version of the 1.4 which would be very easy or they can put the 1.6 turbo that is using in some opel cars in europe that puts out 177hp


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

They will stay close to this option:
Buick Verano Turbo to Get More Potent Engine With 250-HP | AutoGuide.com News


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think its fine just the way it is with the 1.4 138bhp. If i wanted a fast car i would have bought something different...


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree with skilz, this was never marketed as a "sports" car like the Cobalt sort of was, and I like it as it is.

If they ever release a coupe version of the Cruze to market to the sporting crowd, I'd like to see a 200+HP 1.8LT/2.0LT w/ 6 spd manual


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The Balt SS was a great track car. FWD or not that things burned holes around the ring. There's no reason why GM couldn't do it again. A V6 would be a bad idea. So a turbo I4 that handles like it's on rails.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

idd like to see more motor parts for the cruze if anything a new manifold would be deuce and a header


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I think its fine just the way it is with the 1.4 138bhp. If i wanted a fast car i would have bought something different...


I agree. 

I think the motor now is efficient and nicely sized. 

It has great pickup and I have drove over 100 miles and the gas isn't even to the quarter mark yet. nice!


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

i think they should put the 2.0t in it


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, I voted for the 200+hp engine, but I just found a GM document on the 6T40 and 6T45 automatics. The max torque for the 6T40 is 177 lb/ft. The 6T45 maxes out at 232 lb/ft. I don't know what a 1.8L 200 hp motor produces twist wise, but the higher horsepower options may well be limited to manual slush boxes. 

Jim


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't see GM producing a N/A 1.8L pushing 200+ HP without help from abroad.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I meant a deal with Toyota for the 2ZZ, however I think the motor is no longer in production. I know Lotus is producing the last Elise' due to the dwindling supply. The only way I see achieving those numbers currently would be with a valve duration and lift system or F/I. Unless GM has one else where putting out those numbers.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

LS9!!!!

Now wouldnt that be crazy lol. But I would like to see it stay the 1.4 but just add DI and the supporting parts for some power and economy.


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

which ever direction they go a coupe version with a 2.0T would fit the bill I'd say 200-220hp would be more than enough and the car would still look awesome


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I think its fine just the way it is with the 1.4 138bhp. If i wanted a fast car i would have bought something different...


 
I also have to agree with Skilz.....

My Cruze will be for my commute...
My Trans AM will be for "fast"...


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

gm already has the 1.8L engine in europe (england - vauxall) with a turbocharger. this is the same engine in our cruze ls and in my astra xr. why not bring it here? and a 6 spd stick shift with it.
too bad more people would learn to drive stick shift and manufacturers offered that in more cars.
u can buy a cts-v caddy with a stick shift.


----------



## mbucklein (Jun 6, 2013)

Why so few responses in favor of a 6-cylinder? That would give it plenty of effortless power, and would add that awesome deep throaty sound that you get from a 6-cylinder. There is just a different level of smoothness and instant power you get from a 6-cylinder over turbocharged 4-cylinders, and in a small car like the Cruze, wouldn't that smoothness go a long way in terms of improving quietness and ride quality? Not to mention the speed factor, 0-60 in 6ish seconds shouldn't be too difficult to imagine. And I'm not suggesting this upgrade for fuel economy - it's for performance and fun factor. I was surprised to see I was in the minority about a 6-cylinder engine option. Enlighten me


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree with a v6 I was thinking about a v6 cruze this morning that'd be awesome lol 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You guys realize this thread is 3 years old? GM will never put a v6 in the cruze, they already removed the V6 from the next class up the Malibu(now only offered with a 2.5 and 2.0T ecotec). The base engine in the impala is even a 2.5L ecotec now. 

The days of v6 in a small everyday car are over.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

The Sonic should keep the 1.4T and the Cruze should be the 1.6T personal opinion.


----------

